# Saw the OW for the first time tonight....



## henley (Feb 29, 2012)

Ran into my H's AP while I was heading in to the gym and she was going in to the pizza place next door (this would be vaguely satisfying if she weren't one of the most physically fit people i know... but she is)

I totally froze. She was actually just going to walk right past me without saying anything, although the smug grin on her face said it all. I muttered something about her getting out of my face and then she said, just getting pizza and laughed out loud at me. 

Why why why couldn't I have been the strong, independent, graceful and classy woman that I totally imagined myself being in that moment. 

Instead I was a weak, bumbling fool.

I'm trying to convince myself that it doesn't matter, because she doesn't matter, but that awful, pit in your stomach, heart in your throat feeling I experienced just wont go away.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

So sorry you had to go through that. She's a tramp, a wh0re...pay her no heed. She'll end up cheating on your sorry a*s husband in no time. 

I bet you wanted to haul off and belt her right across her smarmy mouth.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

> She'll end up cheating on your sorry a*s husband in no time.


i'm confused. are they an item, now?

did you ever confirm his past cheating?


----------



## henley (Feb 29, 2012)

No - they aren't an item. She has moved and was apparently just back in town to drop of her son to his dad (since they are now separated)

By confirm do you mean did he admit to it? If so than yes. PA lasting 4 months. 

I think what pisses me off the most is that she is the only one out of the 4 components of this mess that is truely happy. She had been trying to end her relationship with her bf/father of her child for years now but never had the balls to just leave and now that that over - Yet myself, her bf and my husband (although i have relatively little to no pity for him) are left picking up the pieces.

She shows absolutely no signs of remorse. As if I was just a means to an end of getting what she wants.


----------



## Hunger (Mar 26, 2012)

Just keeping telling yourself what she thinks DOESN'T matter. Period. 

Sorry. :/


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry, I should have thoroughly read your threads. I thought she and your hubby were still an item.

You should have waited until she had the pizza and then knocked it out of her hands and then walked off.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry you're having to put up with that! There's a far better life waiting for you out there with a guy who will totally adore you. Let those snakes just slither on in to their den. It will definitely get better for you, Henley. Just keep the faith!


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> So sorry you had to go through that. She's a tramp, a wh0re...pay her no heed. She'll end up cheating on your sorry a*s husband in no time.
> 
> I bet you wanted to haul off and belt her right across her smarmy mouth.


:iagree:

terrible person

H E L L awaits her


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Its always better to crush the ego. When you see her again you simply laugh out loud and make sure the phrase "all used up" is said so she hears it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

in another thread, you mentioned that OW's BF communicated to you that your husband had cheated before. that's what i meant when i mentioned his past cheating.

at any rate, this woman sounds like one "class act." what a d0uchebag, for sure. 

are they still working together?

sorry for the questions, but you have multiple threads and they're all over the place.


----------



## henley (Feb 29, 2012)

cledus_snow said:


> in another thread, you mentioned that OW's BF communicated to you that your husband had cheated before. that's what i meant when i mentioned his past cheating.
> 
> at any rate, this woman sounds like one "class act." what a d0uchebag, for sure.
> 
> ...


Thats Ok! The only confirmation I was able to receive in regards to past cheating was from my husband.... So I hardly count it as "confirmation" although at this point he would have nothing left to loose by telling the truth if it were true.

They are no longer working together. They both transferred to different locations - her much further than him. He is still able to commute from our town, where as she is 3 hours away. But as I said, her child's father is here so she will always have reason to come back.

If my husband had his way he would move further away. He said he feels like he is a prisoner in his own town because so many people know/hate him for what happened. I am really the only reason he hasn't left permanently although he has left several times temporarily as I have explained before.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

gotcha!

well, it seems like he's still waffling for some reason. he needs to decide, and get you out of this limbo you're living in.




> He said he feels like he is a prisoner in his own town because so many people know/hate him for what happened.


he only has himself to blame for this. it's time he "manned-up," and faced the consequences of his actions. he's running from it like a coward. just my opinion.

sending you good vibes, though.


----------



## henley (Feb 29, 2012)

cledus_snow said:


> well, it seems like he's still waffling for some reason. he needs to decide, and get you out of this limbo you're living in.


Amen to that! You are preaching to the choir


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

I get this because that woman is my stbxw. She is the woman who doesn't care what she destroys to get her needs met. 
She doesn't care right now.
The thing is that she and this OW wear this affair for the rest of their lives and in a few years when she meets "that guy" ,who means so much to her, he will see her as high risk. 

He will treat her accordingly. She has already sent herself to hell and there she will stay until she repents in the truest sense of the word. Be contrite and self reproachful or stay in that hell of her own making
The same goes for your H. He needs to accept the shame and walk quietly and with humility. It is the cost of this affair.


----------

